# 3der going to get his form back ( spot shooting)



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Judging targets well. Shooting not where I want it to be. What better way than get the field targets out and start flinging many arrows at spots.

Field shoot in two weeks. Practice for this archer might be refreshing and just what this archer needs. Back to basics and good form.
DB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's good to hear DB....

Go relax and tighten back up :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

You could get hooked on spots:wink: It's a dangerous affliction:tongue:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Tonights practice*

Five rounds at 40yrd field target

Round one- Dropped a point- not following through the shot.










#2

OK round- could tighten up some










#3

Now thats a good group










#4

Heres what you cant do Heal to arrows high










#5

Come back with strong finish 










My set up
Apex7 60lb draw weight. Goldtips 22 Pros



















CR scope no lens. .19 fiber


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Dan'l.

Keep your head in the game and trust your shot and you'll do just fine.

You KNOW you can shoot super scores indoors...and the "sight picture" at the varying distances on a field round are pretty much the same regardless of the distance.

Don't think "distance" think FORM and shoot the shot.

There is ONE big problem, however....field shooting is ADDICTIVE...you get to test your skill, shoot lotsa shots, and get immediate feedback....either you made a good shot and got your 5, or X, or you made a S*** shot and got your "4" or worse...can't blame much else but yourself, know what I mean?

You will be addicted quickly! An additional PLUS.....after shooting field rounds, your form will improve, and with your yardage judging skills already up to snuff...you will shoot lights out on 3-D as well. You've made the RIGHT decision to get your "form" more involved.

Tom D. (field14)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Field14*



field14 said:


> Dan'l.
> 
> Keep your head in the game and trust your shot and you'll do just fine.
> 
> ...



3d my game of choice. My thought is I need to be shooting more arrows and getting my shooting skills up to par. Often in 3d its a one shot game and that often doesnt allow much shooting. I can tell I was getting rusty and need some practice of shooting. I have two bows set up alike. One with 22 series and one with Xcutters. Same scope combination and set up. Im working hard on good shoots. Like Dean said today, we just sometimes make this game harder than it should be. He 100% right. Stick with the basics.
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> 3d my game of choice. My thought is I need to be shooting more arrows and getting my shooting skills up to par. Often in 3d its a one shot game and that often doesnt allow much shooting. I can tell I was getting rusty and need some practice of shooting. I have two bows set up alike. One with 22 series and one with Xcutters. Same scope combination and set up. Im working hard on good shoots. Like Dean said today, we just sometimes make this game harder than it should be. He 100% right. Stick with the basics.
> DB


I know you LUV the 3-D game and that you prefer it; that is just fine, since that is your passion. You are certainly correct in getting your shooting skills up to par..etc. Good observation.

NOW....doncha DARE get yourself to become a DEAN CLONE! If you get to shooting the way DEAN can...you will be unstoppable! Dean has more talent in his little finger on his release hand than most all of us have in our whole body! :wink::tongue:

You are fortunate in having him as a mentor/advisor; no doubt about it.

Keep us posted on how you are progressing...your timing is excellent!

Now, go out and GET "R DUN!!!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I imagine that with a Apex you would have shot all X's.  :zip:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Might go pick on him this weekend*



field14 said:


> I know you LUV the 3-D game and that you prefer it; that is just fine, since that is your passion. You are certainly correct in getting your shooting skills up to par..etc. Good observation.
> 
> NOW....doncha DARE get yourself to become a DEAN CLONE! If you get to shooting the way DEAN can...you will be unstoppable! Dean has more talent in his little finger on his release hand than most all of us have in our whole body! :wink::tongue:
> 
> ...



Shoot a little half round against the old man while he crippled and hurting. Dean in alot of pain shooting but he shooting and coming back. That old mans one tough cookie. Ill take a picture of two if I go to share. Dean sure got a nice field course at his house.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Im sure it wouldnt be much worse*



Marcus said:


> I imagine that with a Apex you would have shot all X's.  :zip:


Apex is just a little on the heavy side for me.:wink: But I shot it well and won with it when it first came on the market. I have an Apex Cam on this bow, does that count? Marcus I ask Dean what he thought about long axle bows. His all time favorite bow was 44" long. He loves the longer axle bows. Said its an arguement that will always be debated.
DB


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have an Apex Cam on this bow, does that count?


Only if the number engraved on the cam indicates levels of forgiveness. 
:tongue:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Now where this short axle bow*



Marcus said:


> Only if the number engraved on the cam indicates levels of forgiveness.
> :tongue:


Your shooting and how short is it? I saw your list and didnt see no 33" bows on your list. Show me it can be done. :tongue: How far do you like your peep away from your eye?
DB


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Your shooting and how short is it? I saw your list and didnt see no 33" bows on your list. Show me it can be done. :tongue: How far do you like your peep away from your eye?
> DB


Right now a 41" Constitution. It's almost shooting as well as my 33" Allegiance. 
I don't care how far away it is, I adjust the peep hole size to account for it.  I don't touch my face with the string (a la Jesse Broadwater) so that doesn't matter either.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Didnt realize the Alligence was 33"*



Marcus said:


> Right now a 41" Constitution. It's almost shooting as well as my 33" Allegiance.
> I don't care how far away it is, I adjust the peep hole size to account for it.  I don't touch my face with the string (a la Jesse Broadwater) so that doesn't matter either.


Consititution is a shooter for sure. Be my choice if I was shooting a Bowtech for sure.:wink: I like my Peep close to my eyes and you wont get that done with hard axle string. Atleast for me. Quess its all about finding out what works best for you. Coach says we make this game way to hard.
DB


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Consititution is a shooter for sure. Be my choice if I was shooting a Bowtech for sure.:wink: I like my Peep close to my eyes and you wont get that done with hard axle string. Atleast for me. Quess its all about finding out what works best for you. Coach says we make this game way to hard.
> DB


He's dead on with that statement.


----------

